# Madness at the library



## Dave Watson (Aug 18, 2012)

Been trying to promote my debut novel which I have for sale on Amazon, and thought as there are no actual bookshops within ten miles of where I live, it'd be a good idea to print off a bunch of posters and put them up in local libraries around the region where I live. 

Now you'd think that the libraries would be only to pleased to help promote work by a local author, but I was told at a couple of them that they couldn't take the posters as they weren't allowed to display "commercial" advertisements, and that the only things they could put up on the walls were for council events and local charities. Unbelievable. Like self publishing and promotion isn't hard enough!

Rant over.


----------



## patskywriter (Aug 18, 2012)

Try another approach: Ask the head of the library system's children's services department if you can hold a writers' workshop. I've held workshops at all of the branch libraries in my city. Each time, the blurb "… publisher of the Durham Skywriter …" appeared in the library system's program guide and was used on flyers and posters advertising the workshop. And they paid me $150 for each workshop! If you can pull this off, you'll be known as the local up-and-coming novelist!

Also, consider giving a talk and having a book signing at your local library. You might not be allowed to sell your book during your talk, but you can direct people to meet you at your car afterwards if they'd like to make a purchase.

Don't get mad just because you can't put up posters. If "promotion" were really all that easy, the library bulletin boards would be overrun with the things. You're going to find out that you've got to do a *whole* lot more than put up posters if you want to move some books.


----------



## Trilby (Aug 19, 2012)

Have you thought about asking the library to stock your book - it may not make any money but it will help in getting you known.

Then as a local author as Patsky as said you could run a work shop at the library.

I live in England and authors have came to my local library and given talks and had their books on sale at the same time.


----------



## Dave Watson (Aug 19, 2012)

The thing is I don't have physical copies of my book to sell or lend to the library as it's only self published on Amazon for the Kindle at the moment. Been considering maybe having a few printed off as I've had a few people asking me for physical copies though. Do book printers do small scale runs? Like ten or twenty copies?

I'd also feel kind of pretentious trying to hold a writers workshop, as I'm relatively new to the whole writing thing having only one novel and a couple of short stories to my name. I just don't feel experienced enough to be able to take that step as I'm sure there'd be people showing up who've written a whole lot more than I have. That would be embarrassing! I have a friend who's an english teacher at a local high school and he asked me to come and give a talk to his pupils about writing, but I said he'd be better with a professional as I had very little real experience. Should I see if he'd still be up for that idea? The idea is terrifying if I'm being honest. 

I know full well that the promotion thing isn't as easy as simply putting up a few posters. I've got myself interviewed in the local paper, have activated a Facebook and Goodreads account to spread the word, have written posts in a several writing forums with sample chapters and links to my work, talk incessantly about my writing to anyone that will listen and have sent emails to everyone in my address book. I've become a complete pain in the arse to be honest. 

Not complaining about how tough it is, as I went into this experience with my eyes wide open. I just thought that libraries would be one place that would have your back, you know?


----------



## patskywriter (Aug 19, 2012)

Dave Watson said:


> … I'd also feel kind of pretentious trying to hold a writers workshop, as I'm relatively new to the whole writing thing having only one novel and a couple of short stories to my name. I just don't feel experienced enough to be able to take that step as I'm sure there'd be people showing up who've written a whole lot more than I have. That would be embarrassing! I have a friend who's an english teacher at a local high school and he asked me to come and give a talk to his pupils about writing, but I said he'd be better with a professional as I had very little real experience. Should I see if he'd still be up for that idea? The idea is terrifying if I'm being honest. …



The fear/limited experience factor is why I suggested kids' workshops. I'm no hotshot, award-winning writer myself. But I am a community-paper writer/publisher with confidence. I readily acknowledge that there are plenty of writers who can write circles around me, but I enjoy taking advantage of the fact that many are lacking marketing skills and don't do enough outreach. 

Here's what my writing workshops consist of:

•   my talking to the kids about having fun with word choice and defining your audience
•   asking them what they enjoy reading and why reading is *so* important
•   having them write a story with themselves as the main characters (I usually either set the scene or list certain criteria)
•   having each kid read his or her story aloud; we chime in with suggestions for expanding the story into a longer work …

See, once you're a proven writer (because you've actually got something tangible to show), you can market yourself as one. You don't publish a novel and say, "Well, I'm not _reeeally_ a writer *yet* …" Sure you are. You're promoting your book, but you're also promoting yourself. The steps you've taken so far are excellent. Try to insert yourself into local events. I've been a "celebrity judge" at a fire department chili-recipe contest; I've also judged a teen talent show and have been invited to participate in town hall meetings and panel discussions. Let folks know you're available. (Seriously. I've told people, "Hey, let me know if you ever need a …," and before you know it, I'm a participant!)


----------



## shadowwalker (Aug 19, 2012)

One unfortunate fact of life is that, even if you had a physical copy, they may not put it on the shelf simply because they may not have the space. Our town library is very small, and every nook and cranny is filled with books. They have book sales and give-aways every now and then to make room for new books. That also means they have to pay close attention to the kinds of books their patrons like to read. If yours doesn't fall into one of those categories... Now, they may be willing to do a temporary display with a physical copy just because "local boy makes good" type of thing - ours also does that for new books acquired by putting them on a table near the entry - but again, it still may not guarantee a spot on their shelves. 

Libraries are tough sells - I know of at least two self-published authors from our area (with print books) and neither made it into our library.


----------



## Potty (Aug 19, 2012)

I was reading in the writing magazine that waterstones are usually interested in letting a local author have a "book signing" or similar if you drop the manager a query letter first. Get this months mag and have a read, might give you ideas.


----------



## movieman (Aug 20, 2012)

Dave Watson said:


> The thing is I don't have physical copies of my book to sell or lend to the library as it's only self published on Amazon for the Kindle at the moment. Been considering maybe having a few printed off as I've had a few people asking me for physical copies though. Do book printers do small scale runs? Like ten or twenty copies?



For small print runs you're probably better off with a PoD supplier like Createspace, and they'll distribute it through Amazon for you. My 75,000-ish word novel there costs $4 and a few cents plus shipping when I buy copies for myself; note that shipping is expensive for one or two books, but not too bad when you're ordering ten or more.


----------



## Dave Watson (Aug 20, 2012)

Quick update - I sent the local council a bitchy email after the libraries refused to put the posters up, and just got a response apologising as they actually have an exception to the rule where it comes to people promoting cultural events and products. They asked me to send them copies of the poster and they'll make sure they are displayed. Victory is mine! 

Me -1 The Man - 0


----------



## Trilby (Aug 21, 2012)

Common sense prevails - Hurrah!


----------



## Dave Watson (Aug 21, 2012)

Trilby said:


> Common sense prevails - Hurrah!



Indeed. I even felt a bit bad as I was a little harsh and haughty in the email and the girl who wrote back to me apologising was very nice and couldn't have been more helpful.


----------



## WriterJohnB (Aug 21, 2012)

Since my latest book is about the south pacific, Mariana Islands in particular, I e-mailed around for someone in that territory to review my book. He reviewed it, corrected historical errors, etc., but then never published the review; maybe there was a misunderstanding. Promotion is rather iffy, some people promise to help promote you and then just never get around to it. So I sent a couple of copies to each library in the Commonwealth of Northern Mariana Islands (Not hard to do, there are only 3) in hopes of generating some local interest.

For a historical novel about slavery, I sent copies to several history departments of local universities and donated copies to libraries. Nothing's happened yet and probably won't. I had a radio show that contacted me and offered me an interview, but then the producer stopped answering my e-mails. Who knows why? I've gone to a racial history seminar and gave away a dozen copies, including one copy to Douglas Wilder, the first black governor in the US. Nothing happened. But I also managed to get that book in a museum giftstore and now have been invited to do a guest lecture for their Civil War History Weekend. Maybe something will come of that. You just have to keep plugging.

But I'm going to try Patskywriter's suggestion for writers workshops. Thanks, Patsky.

JohnB


----------



## patskywriter (Aug 21, 2012)

WriterJohnB said:


> … But I'm going to try Patskywriter's suggestion for writers workshops. Thanks, Patsky.
> 
> JohnB



You're quite welcome! By the way, your book is featured in the latest issue of the Skywriter! (See durhamskywriter.com and check the 2nd-to-the-last page.) I'd still like to interview you on my radio show. Sorry I haven't set it up yet—my life's out of control! Yikes! Let's talk soon.


----------



## WriterJohnB (Aug 22, 2012)

patskywriter said:


> You're quite welcome! By the way, your book is featured in the latest issue of the Skywriter! (See durhamskywriter.com and check the 2nd-to-the-last page.) I'd still like to interview you on my radio show. Sorry I haven't set it up yet—my life's out of control! Yikes! Let's talk soon.



Thanks, Pat. I'm glad you didn't mind my little nudge. I was surprised to find you on this forum, been here for years, myself. I'm going to look up the latest skywriter issue, can't do it now because my work PC bans blogspot. And I wasn't kidding about your suggestion; I think it's a great idea.

Take care,

JohnB


----------

